# MAC 9.2 and .dmg files



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

I am running OS 9.2 and am trying to download a .dmg file. When i try to download it, all that comes up is a screen with a bunch of garbage. I tried holding down the CTRL key when downloading and the same thing happens. Any ideas how to download this type of file for a MAC 9.2?

thanks


----------



## krazeecrw (Oct 25, 2002)

Turns out this type of file is not supported by OS 9! Only X and above


----------

